# jQuery Quellcode verschlüsseln



## Lime (25. April 2012)

Huhu,

ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit jQuery-Quellcode zu verschlüsseln, wie man es mit Javascript-Quellcode machen kann. Gibt es da überhaupt eine Möglichkeit? Es ist zwar nicht zwingend notwendig, jedoch programmiere ich an einem Projekt für ein Spiel, bei welchem es eine riesige Hackercommunity gibt. Ergo: Ich möchte mein Projekt irgendwie schützen, bzw. die einzelnen Funktionen meines Projekts. (Natürlich habe ich alles auch Serverseitig abgesichert, aber man weiß ja nie.)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit bzw. ein Tool dazu? Habe leider bei unsrer Lieblingssuchmaschine nichts gefunden.

lg, Lime


----------



## SpiceLab (25. April 2012)

Lime hat gesagt.:


> ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit jQuery-Quellcode zu verschlüsseln [...]  Ergo: Ich möchte mein Projekt irgendwie schützen, bzw. die einzelnen Funktionen meines Projekts.


minify js genügt hier nicht?


----------



## CPoly (25. April 2012)

Lime hat gesagt.:


> ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit jQuery-Quellcode zu verschlüsseln, wie man es mit Javascript-Quellcode machen kann.



Huh? jQuery *IST* JavaScript Quellcode.


----------



## SpiceLab (25. April 2012)

CPoly hat gesagt.:


> Lime hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> > ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit jQuery-Quellcode zu verschlüsseln, wie man es mit Javascript-Quellcode machen kann.
> ...


[ironie]Jetzt wo du es sagst [/ironie]


----------



## Lime (25. April 2012)

Schon, allerdings funktioniert mein jQuery-Code nicht mehr, nachdem ich ihn mit dem Javascript-Encoder codiert habe.  Sonst würde ich hier nicht fragen, ob es für jQuery was spezielles gibt...

@spicelab: ich schaus mir morgen mal an... mein Hauptkriterium ist, dass ich zumindest die URLs von den Ajax-Requests schützen will.

€: minify bringt mir gar nix, weil die Leerzeilen weghauen kann ich selber grad auch noch...  Mir geht es darum, dass nicht jeder meinen Quellcode kennen sollte... diverse Javascript encrypter haben mir auch nicht weitergeholfen, weil er dann meine schönen js-files nicht mehr auf den Server lädt.


----------



## chmee (25. April 2012)

Auf Anhieb mehrere Varianten gefunden.

http://www.javascriptobfuscator.com/Default.aspx
http://www.vincentcheung.ca/jsencryption/
http://webtools.live2support.com/misc_javascript_encrypter.php
http://www.htmlguardian.org/help_main.html

Die Frage ist, ein öffentlich bekanntes Encoding/Encrypting bedeutet auch, Decrypting ist irgendwie über kurz oder lang machbar. Vielleicht solltest Du Dir eine eigene Variante ausdenken, viele Umformungen mit eval und Funktions/Befehlslisten.

Ganz nette Ideen findet man in Sourcecodes von sich verschleiernden Webseiten-JS-Malware-Codes 

mfg chmee


----------



## Lime (26. April 2012)

Aus mir unerklärlichen Gründen schafft mein FTP es nicht, eine .js-Datei mit verschlüsseltem Quellcode hochzuladen, bzw. eine bereits vorhandene, nur geänderte, zu speichern.
Ich benutze FlashFXP, falls jemand damit Erfahrung hat und weiß, woran es liegen könnte...

Ich hatte ja selber schon mehrere js-Encryptoren in der Hand, aber die haben nie bei meinem jQuery-Code funktioniert, deswegen frage ich hier. Ich werds lokal ausprobieren heute, wenn ich Zeit dazu finde.


----------



## CPoly (26. April 2012)

Lime hat gesagt.:


> Ich hatte ja selber schon mehrere js-Encryptoren in der Hand, aber die haben nie bei meinem jQuery-Code funktioniert, deswegen frage ich hier.



Was funktioniert denn nicht? Die Minifier/Obfuscator können mit "jQuery-Code" genauso umgehen wie mit jedem anderen JS Code, eben weil sowas wie "jQuery-Code" nicht existiert.
Kannst du ein kleines Beispiel JS-Programm zeigen und mit welchem Programm du dieses dann encryptest und was dann nicht mehr funktioniert?


----------



## Lime (26. April 2012)

Das macht mich jetzt stutzig. Lokal funktioniert alles einwandfrei, auch wenn ich es mit http://www.javascriptobfuscator.com/Default.aspx verschlüssle.

Allerdings verstehe ich nicht, wieso er die Datei mit dem verschlüsselten Code nicht mehr auf den Server lädt. Hat da jemand vielleicht eine Idee? Liegts womöglich an der Dateicodierung?


----------

